# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  Sign up here

## dutchraptor

In this thread users can sign up for a place in the course. Participants are required to post here so that we can assign you a teacher to help guide you through the course. The number of places on this course will be limited and this thread will act as a waiting list, if you do not manage to get into the course directly, you will be next in line.
Remember to read the introduction before signing up.

----------


## Ginsan

Hello people

I have been lucid dreaming occasionally for at least 5 years. Although my control was pretty lame and it was only about once a month. I am getting better and better because I look around at this website a lot, last saturday I had TOO MUCH engine power while flying  ::D:   Right now I want to dream lucid because I want to go on wild adventures (with Gintoki from the Gintama anime by my side  ::D: ) and it's just tons of fun. All the things you can do, like fight people with awesome abilities, fly, visit cool landscapes, have sex.. Last year my interest peaked because I wanted to listen to music and play violin in order to improve my musicality in real life. 

Things I struggle with.. I would like my ld's to span over a longer amount of time. No crazy amounts where the dream time is significantly longer than real time but if they last 30 minutes on average I would be extremely pleased  ::D:   Stabilization is something I want to work on too, because the more stable the better they are and the longer they last. Not having too much control is not so much of a disaster since I can still look around and do great stuff. Things I tried to stabilise are reality checks. I don't remember calculating in my dreams although it is my main RC in waking life, but I do look at my hands and touch stuff in my dreams, not getting too excited sometimes prevents loss of awareness/control/stability. So the main thing I would want to improve in this class are vividness and length. 

I don't know my LD count.. At least 15 in the last year but it could be more it's a pretty wild guess. I have had about 4/5 ld's in LESS than the last 2 months.. It is not eight, I know but I am pretty confident and if I really push it I am sure I can squeeze out about 3 of 4 in a week from now. Is it enough or should I get some more expierience before joining advanced classes? I will also start a dream journal tomorrow morning because I am going to bed now.


Sweet dreams, Gin-san

----------


## reyfran

Hey dutchraptor!

i'm Rey. i've been learning (and teaching actually) lucid dreaming for a year and a half. I own a blog about lucid dreaming in indonesian. i share this knowledge of lucid dreaming to everyone i know. i keep trying and trying to make lucid dreaming more famous and keep teaching them.

However, last 2012 lucid dream finally showed itself to me, and i had lucid dreams more often. More often, more vivid, ..better. but i was not as motivated as i was. i didn't practice my lucid dreaming, i retired for a month (january). Finally, in early february, i am finally motivated again, to learn lucid dreaming. now, i have approximately 1-2 LD a week. but they are short. like the person above me, i want to try to make my LD become longer. I, almost never, control my dream. in my last lucid dream i tried to fly, but i fell, and i woke up. 3 days ago i tried to summon a portal, but it wasn't there. i tried to fly but i can't. I jumped, but i was pulled back to the ground.

i think my problem here is with the dream control and stabilization. I need longer and more vivid dreams. but not just that i still have to improve my LD number. but i have the thought that, maybe the problem is in the stabilization, and controlling the dream. (oh ya, i usually remember to stabilize, but since january i always forgot).

so, put me in!
Rey.

----------


## she

Hi  :smiley:  I would like to join :smiley:  I regulary have LD since 2008. Last year i had about 60 LDs. Why am i dreaming? I like it and i like body feeling when i'm in LD. The main problem its the quality of the picture. Sometimes it isn't quite clear and i should wait and when i wait i can loose Lucid or awake. I have, of course other problems in LD, but it isn't so important. I think i can stand 8 weeks of work, but my ld lives their own life and sometimes i cannot have even one lucid per month. but i hope i will have enough.

----------


## SpaceS

Heya! 

Very nice initiative to offer your knowledge to others! I am very thankful for all the information I have gathered from trolling these forums for a while, but I feel I want to take the next step with my dreaming.
So... I have about 1-2 LD's per week certain periods, and other times I don't have more than 1 every month. My recent increase is due to, I think, using SSILD. Previously I have had moderate success with MILD and also a few odd WILD's. Got to know about LD reading Carlos Castaneda 10 yrs ago.

Where I am at right now? Getting lucid and being in a dream scene and after I do a reality check and rub hands or touch things, the dream usually fades into darkness. Sometimes I get a few minutes of flying or being in one scene, but I feel I am not stable in the dream and I think I lack a goal with the dream...

Anyway, I'm signing up and want to pursue this quest more seriously. 

Peace and pancakes /SpaceS

----------


## Matt1

Hi everyone!

I would like to join the class if possible. I have had 5 lucid dreams in Jan., 6 in Feb., and 4 so far in March. Thus far much of my effort was put into getting lucid, but now after 15 lucid dreams, I find they typically only last around a couple minutes, no more than 5 minutes, sometimes as little as 20 seconds. Most of the time I forget my goals and often I act impulsively, which swiftly ends the dream. Even if I think clearly, the dream ends too soon. So I think this class would be perfect for me. Look forward to finding out more.

PS I have all of my lucid dreams journaled on this site, so you can see what happens in detail if you wish.

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join the class as well. Since I've joined this site I've averaged around 15 lucid dreams per month but they still average 1 to 2 minutes in length so stabilzation is the area I struggle with most. My dream control has improved as I've gotten lucid more but theres room for improvement there as well. Stabilization and dream control are the areas of lucid dreaming I struggle with most so I think this class would be ideal for me.

----------


## dutchraptor

*List of current member and which teacher they are assigned to*
Brandonboss
Reyfran
spaces
twilightshawn

Dutchraptor
Ginsan
she
matt1
azul


Ok guys there is one more space left for the first classes to start. Anyone who applies after the final member will have to wait 2-3 months before their round can start.

----------


## Azul

Count me in!

----------


## realdealmagic

I'd like to sign up please! Literally just got my 8th LD last night, but that's 8 in the past 7 weeks. I've been at it for 7 weeks (in this attempt) so I reach up to the prerequisites!  :tongue2: 

I've been having a real hard time with Dream Control. I don't know why, I just do. I think it's a matter of training my subconscious that a dream is just that, and that I should have no doubts. Every time I go to do something abnormal in a dream, I get a niggling doubt. So aye, consider me signed up!

----------


## PostScript99

I'd like to join up too, since I'm horrible at summoning anything in general.

How many more weeks 'til the next cycle begins?

----------


## dutchraptor

> I'd like to sign up please! Literally just got my 8th LD last night, but that's 8 in the past 7 weeks. I've been at it for 7 weeks (in this attempt) so I reach up to the prerequisites! 
> 
> I've been having a real hard time with Dream Control. I don't know why, I just do. I think it's a matter of training my subconscious that a dream is just that, and that I should have no doubts. Every time I go to do something abnormal in a dream, I get a niggling doubt. So aye, consider me signed up!



Yay, just create a workbook and I'll be right there  :wink2: 





> I'd like to join up too, since I'm horrible at summoning anything in general.
> 
> How many more weeks 'til the next cycle begins?



Right now, just make a workbook  ::D:

----------


## Jakenbake

I have Lucid Dreaming down, but my weak points are the focuses of this class, I'd like to sign up and begin whenever you'll have me.

----------


## Nfri

Hello,
I would like to sign up in this course if it's possible.  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

@jakenbake

I would let you come in but right now I have no evidence that you meet the required entry requirements for the course, and you don't have a high post count.

@Nfri

I'd say the same for you, however you do have a high lucid amount. If I see you being active around the forum for a while I'll let you sign up  :smiley:

----------


## Austino

Hello dutchraptor, 

I have been on my lucid dreaming journey for a whole year now. In that time I have had 40+ lucid dreams where I've been able to control and effect the environment. I want to take this class, because I want to improve my stability and control in the dream world. I want to be able to stabilize and anchor myself more effectively, and I believe this class could help me with that. I'm just a new member, but I believe I would make a good addition to the classroom. Thank you.

----------


## dutchraptor

Sounds great Austino  :smiley: 
Just start up a workbook and remember to follow the layout in the introduction message.

----------


## StephL

Hey dutchraptor - just posting in here because I´m so proud to have broken a vase in my first longer lucid after joining DC!!

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2060886

 :Bliss:

----------


## StephL

Me again - I did the falling over backwards-task last night.

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - StephL - Dream Journals

I was just freshly "arrived" from a re-entry into a lucid dream - and first recited the months for the TOTM - and then did this.
Knees locked - no looking backwards and baam.
There was a wooden floor - and on such a thing, it felt, I landed.
Small pain - and definitively clear, that this was not a harm - not what would have happened for real.
One of my vertebrae hit - only one, and no other part of my body - bit weird..

But the little pain did give me a not completely fear-free attitude - I had to really force myself out of the fourth story window directly afterwards - almost chickened out, too.

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Hello dutch!

I have had about ten lucid dreams since starting, which was in early december.  :smiley: 
I wan't to, well need to, because I have had very VERY little control of my dreams. Summoning people and things just don't work for me.
As for stabilization, I keep forgetting too and when I do it does not actually do that much.  :Sad: 
I really wan't to practice anchoring, and get used to it so I will remember to do it IRL. 
I joined december, about the 18th, and have been here for a couple weeks now. Hope I can join the class,  :smiley:

----------


## Annabunny

Hi!  :smiley:  I've been lucid dreaming my whole life. I'm always aware in my dreams. I've just never thought anything of it..but after getting on this website (2nd day, lol) I've realized that I could use my LDs, but I don't know anything. So I was wondering what the course is about..?

----------


## StephL

I know, there is no such thing as a Freudian misuse of words - he supposedly never said something like the myth has it - buuut - this following is just too beautiful to keep my fingers off:





> At first glance the dream may have seemed quite lucid, but after *analization* we can see that he only fulfilled 2/5 of the necessary factors for a good lucid dream.



Loving this - sorry! Might you have an edit-impulse just yet?

tease.gif

----------


## dutchraptor

> I know, there is no such thing as a Freudian misuse of words - he supposedly never said something like the myth has it - buuut - this following is just too beautiful to keep my fingers off:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this - sorry! Might you have an edit-impulse just yet?
> 
> tease.gif



hahahah, never even noticed. Perhaps I did mean what I wrote (though I'd never heard of the word before). I actually kinda fits, in a weird twisted way.

Edit: I don't edit mistakes like that, if it brings people joy there's no need to get rid of it  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

It does - when we call somebody anal - that means that there is an obsession to have everything just exactly correct - like niggling about an LD not having full-blown characteristics.
But I do fully agree with you - knowing, that you dream and having some daytime memory is not the whole deal.

What is really important - like you wrote it in your first lesson - is the knowledge that:

a) one is not in any danger oneself whatsoever
b) there are no consequences of one's actions - no need to take care not to damage something/hurt or kill someone
c) what it means to be dreaming - namely that you do not have to obey the laws of nature/reality

I had LDs, that had this all and clear and evident and at hand for use.
But not all of them - by no means.
The really good ones had it all, though!!

Edit: It is nice that you leave it - it did indeed bring my joy!! wink.gif

----------


## dreamingaze

Hello fellow dreamers!

I have been a passionate student of dreams since I was a child, including extensive study in Jungian psychology and shamanism.  
I began a serious practice of lucid dreaming techniques in January, and in just two short months I have had more than 20 lucid dreams.  I have been highly successful using reality checks, and have had several LDs using the WILD technique (the most bizarre experiences of my entire life!!!).  I have had some success with various forms of stabilization including spinning, and I spontaneously discovered the technique of turning up the volume in the dream to drown out the sound that was trying to wake me up from the real world.  However, I feel I need some direction to help stabilize my level of awareness and have better control of the dream space.  I feel I am limited by expectation (can't fly) and often get distracted in the dream.  I would love some guidance from experienced oneironauts to help me fine tune this incredible ability.  I feel the potential for personal and spiritual growth through LD is limitless.  

Thank you for your consideration.

----------


## FryingMan

Hi dutch and BB!
   Y'all know me quite well by now.   I'd like to sign up officially for the course.   Here are my vitals:

 I'm at 29 LDs, with 7 in 10 days during the last competition (one week ago), including 4 in 5 days, 1 ld 3 days in a row, and 2 in one night, all new highs for me.    10 LDs in the last 2 months, including basic TOTM in both Feb and March.   I usually undergo a short "recovery" period after an intense competition like now and am building my way back up.    Last night's dreams had  awareness in them for the first time in about 4-5 days.   Sleep has been very deep after the competition for those 4-5 days.  I do a lot of intense exercise now to promote solid sleep.
Figuring out how to wake up again in the middle of the night (brierfly) will help with lucidity.

Basically all my LDs are DILDs.   I've tried DEILD a few times, and WILD a bunch of times, but the few times I did get into the dream (once for DEILD and once for WILD)  there were discontinuities so maybe those were DILDs, too.

I have successfully lucidly flown twice (once with low, and once with medium awareness, where I attempted speed control but it didn't work), and behind the back summoned DCs several times.  I have shot (weak) fire from my hands once.   I summoned a DC directly before my eyes once after a behind the back summon didn't work, it was a trip watching her materialise (flat painted red person shaped blob appeared in a flash, where the red slowly drained away resulting in a fully rendered DC underneath!).  I've never teleported.   I've successfully performed a pre-planned stability ritual several times (I pat down my dream body from my chest to my feet, looking down at it, while counting to 5).

Many times I feel "dizzy" / unstable upon lucidity and vigorous hand rubbing brings everything clear and things settle.

I rarely lose lucidity and have a dream continue, but that has happened at least once that I'm sure of.

My awareness ranges from barely realizing it's a dream (I treat DCs like real people), to full knowledge of who I am, what I'm doing, and what my goals are.   Time of night of the LD seems to influence this (closer to morning, more awareness).

I've also successfully deeply engaged both touch and visuals in at least one dream upon remembering to do so (last week), it was a really amazing experience.   

I get easily distracted by female DCs.    I do not want to ignore them altogether since that is a big part of LDing for me, but I'd rather invest in really building up my "lucid minutes" and taking frequency and control to the next level, first, if that's what's needed.

Almost all of my dreams end (and some of them start) with close female interaction (e.g., making out, or grabbing).   I think I could easily go twice my current max (5 minutes) or more by avoiding dream girls.

I want to figure out how to engage the ladies without losing the dream, that's a secondary major goal.

So my plan at this point is to: 1) deeply engage the dream environment (all senses), and just stay in the dream fully lucid for as long as I can, and slowly explore.    2) keep my feet moving, so my perspective is always shifting.  3) constantly set and re-set mini-goals

 I would like to learn how to stand still and observe without losing the dream.  Right now I do that by rubbing my hands or my thumbs over my fingers separately.    And I would like to learn how to stand close to a girl DC where she fills my field of vision and not lose the dream.

And I hope you'll accept me in to the class!

thanks,
  FM

----------


## FryingMan

Hi dutch and BB!
   Y'all know me quite well by now.   I'd like to sign up officially for the course.   Here are my vitals:

 I'm at 29 LDs, with 7 in 10 days during the last competition (one week ago), including 4 in 5 days, 1 ld 3 days in a row, and 2 in one night, all new highs for me.    10 LDs in the last 2 months, including basic TOTM in both Feb and March.   I usually undergo a short "recovery" period after an intense competition like now and am building my way back up.    Last night's dreams had  awareness in them for the first time in about 4-5 days.   Sleep has been very deep after the competition for those 4-5 days.  I do a lot of intense exercise now to promote solid sleep.
Figuring out how to wake up again in the middle of the night (brierfly) will help with lucidity.

Basically all my LDs are DILDs.   I've tried DEILD a few times, and WILD a bunch of times, but the few times I did get into the dream (once for DEILD and once for WILD)  there were discontinuities so maybe those were DILDs, too.

I have successfully lucidly flown twice (once with low, and once with medium awareness, where I attempted speed control but it didn't work), and behind the back summoned DCs several times.  I have shot (weak) fire from my hands once.   I summoned a DC directly before my eyes once after a behind the back summon didn't work, it was a trip watching her materialise (flat painted red person shaped blob appeared in a flash, where the red slowly drained away resulting in a fully rendered DC underneath!).  I've never teleported.   I've successfully performed a pre-planned stability ritual several times (I pat down my dream body from my chest to my feet, looking down at it, while counting to 5).

Many times I feel "dizzy" / unstable upon lucidity and vigorous hand rubbing brings everything clear and things settle.

I rarely lose lucidity and have a dream continue, but that has happened at least once that I'm sure of.

My awareness ranges from barely realizing it's a dream (I treat DCs like real people), to full knowledge of who I am, what I'm doing, and what my goals are.   Time of night of the LD seems to influence this (closer to morning, more awareness).

I've also successfully deeply engaged both touch and visuals in at least one dream upon remembering to do so (last week), it was a really amazing experience.   

I get easily distracted by female DCs.    I do not want to ignore them altogether since that is a big part of LDing for me, but I'd rather invest in really building up my "lucid minutes" and taking frequency and control to the next level, first, if that's what's needed.

Almost all of my dreams end (and some of them start) with close female interaction (e.g., making out, or grabbing).   I think I could easily go twice my current max (5 minutes) or more by avoiding dream girls.

I want to figure out how to engage the ladies without losing the dream, that's a secondary major goal.

So my plan at this point is to: 1) deeply engage the dream environment (all senses), and just stay in the dream fully lucid for as long as I can, and slowly explore.    2) keep my feet moving, so my perspective is always shifting.  3) constantly set and re-set mini-goals

 I would like to learn how to stand still and observe without losing the dream.  Right now I do that by rubbing my hands or my thumbs over my fingers separately.    And I would like to learn how to stand close to a girl DC where she fills my field of vision and not lose the dream.

And I hope you'll accept me in to the class!

thanks,
  FM

----------


## ThreeCat

Hi Dutchraptor and BrandonBoss, I am now officially signing up for the course!

I currently have had 24 remembered experiences, with twenty of those being in the last three and a half months.  I am currently practicing MILD as my predominant method of induction.

Dream control is coming along slowly, but surely.  I seem to be getting the hang of the, "Oh, I remembered something!" method of summoning (suggested by sivason) which I was able to use last night to conjure two people into my dream!

I am fairly adept at walking through walls.  *Up until now, flying has been challenging.  Part of this is due to a fascination with and yet fear of heights.*  I have jumped from my second story balcony in a dream, no problem, but in same dream, when I began to fly too high, I got nervous and came down.  I would like to fly very high in a dream!  :smiley:  *I also would like to learn a different method than the "swim" method.*  I am thinking of trying Sensei's "walk" method that he mentioned in another forum, if I can remember to do so once becoming lucid.  *In one lucid, I simply flew around a party, Peter Pan style, and it was great.  Just not sure how I did it!*

For the most part, I have no fear of intimidating DCs in dreams.  I just hug them or become friends with them.  This morning it was a grizzly bear.  I walked up to him with no fear, began to pet him, and he turned into a dog  :smiley:   I'm not sure if this is dream control, but I would rather make friends with DCs than fight them  :smiley: 

Other than that, I'm not much of a controller yet.  I would like to become more adept at manipulating the dream, and in particular, pulling myself out of the dream logic (so that I'm not taking objects from the house with me, or remembering to lock my front door in an LD!).

Looking forward to taking the class!

----------


## Kaiern9

I would love to join when there is space! Just notify me when there is  :smiley:

----------


## LightMikeE

Hi! I'd like to sign up too, if it's still on!
I've been trying to lucid dream for about 6 months now and have had about 1 dream per month, though very short ones(max was 20 seconds). Recently discovered SSILD, and last night had 1 DILD/WILD (not sure, can't remember whether I started lucid, or became lucid), and 5 DEILD afterwards. Sadly though, all of them were about 5 secs.
This is my main problem. Stabilization. Control's not too much of an issue, since so far, I've flown, spawned lava, changed night into day, and exploded the Earth. So getting my dreams stabilized and longer, is my main goal.

----------


## dutchraptor

Cool, kaiern9 and lightmikeE post as soon as you want. 

It's not really a long course because there's barely anything to tell. If you wanna do well you have to stick to it for a long time. Have a look at shawns workbook, he's very good at this stuff

----------


## Claritas

Hello!
I'm dreaming lucid since I was a little child, because I had a lot of nightmares. The sad fact is that I'm only able to be in the dream for like a few secs. I usually have LD every night before waking up. I tried various techniques like hand grabbing, shouting "stabilization", senses etc ... but all of them didn't work ... yet. I'm here to learn the way of stabilization. It would be great to experience LD for at least an hour long.

Best wishes,
Claritas

----------


## SecondEyelids

Whats up dreamers?

I have been LDing for 5 years but have recently stepped up my game by creating a daily practice routine which has been working wonders. I just went through all of my journals and ended up with 241 LDS. Although I have been having great success with inducing dreams at least once a night for the past week, I want to overcome that dull, drunken mindset that sometimes takes its hold, not allow sleep atonia to jolt me out of a dream, have enough consciousness to rebuild a dream from the void/dream chain, create dream plots, summon people/objects and etc, etc etc. Many wishes  :smiley: 

Count me in!

----------


## LouaiB

hey guys!

I wanna sign up. i'm still strugeling with letting the dream not end after only a few seconds. I know it's expectation playing against me. I'm working on reducing my fear of waking up, but it's still hard.

----------

